# ODK wax Launch



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Finally its that time, after 6 months in development and testing Sterling is finally here, ODK's first production wax. :thumb:

Sterling is a natural wax combing pure T1 Carnauba and other organic waxes with a fruity mango and papaya fragrance. Sterling brings out the metallic flake and an uncompromising warm glow, suitable on any paint colour. Sterling has been handblended and handpoured to bring out the best on your paintwork. Durability is 2- 3 months.

Apply a panel at a time very thin in straight or circular motions and leave to cure between 2-5 minutes depending on temperature. 2 or 3 coats advised to ensure even coverage, leaving an hour between coats.

Each 200ml glass jar is housed in our luxury boxes with an applicator pad RRP £49.99. 50ml glass jars RRP £14.99.






These are available through our resellers:

UK -

BEARS WAX FACTORY
PERFECTLY CLEANED

EU -

DETAILED.BE

MORE RESELLERS TO FOLLOW


----------

